# Went to the range today with the p99



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

and the px4 and glock 19..hehe...

p99 shoots very nice....and feels just as nice ...esp in SA mode..too bad my aiming sucks and didn't really hit my target too well today..
the gun is great..just not my aim...no malfunction, no misfires, trigger in AS crisp and clean like Ship said.

the px4 with the laser...well...it did major damage anywhere the laser targets...without the laser..i was off again...hmmmmm....

the glock 19 with the new meps ..first time i shot it with meps..
i did better than the two above ....interestingly..

so i left the range on a pretty good note...i guess

but i really do have to practice more...........


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

I wish I could go out and practice today. I live out in the country in Minnesota and I have a range set up. Anyway, it's 30 mph winds and -30 F today. 

Good day to sit inside and surf the net.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Yea no shooting for me neither
My wife is out ouf town in CA and I am home with kids.....
So it was guncleaning time and my 8 year old gurl and I did some parts and function education while cleaning... then we surfed Youtube and found some nice full auto clips......got one big grin on her face
Now I think I will take some pics of the Walther G22


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U need to practice and peerfect your aim more before U rely on the laser.

Start at 15 feet and slowly move to 21 (7 yards)


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

You just need more range time. I agree with Ship on the laser, get use to the sights before hand. You might want to try some close range point shooting to get use to the point and grip of the pistols.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Finger control, finger control, finger control. Smooth steady motion of the trigger finger backward.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

The Hound said:


> I wish I could go out and practice today. I live out in the country in Minnesota and I have a range set up. Anyway, it's 30 mph winds and -30 F today.
> 
> Good day to sit inside and surf the net.


You couldn't enjoy shooting even if u had the blood flow of an Inuit.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U need to practice and peerfect your aim more before U rely on the laser.
> 
> Start at 15 feet and slowly move to 21 (7 yards)


you're right...i am not consistent with any of the pistols at the moment.
i don't know if i am aiming correctly with the three dots...
i was told to line the front and rear so they are all even and make a horizontal line across and aim with the front sight at the intended target.
Well, as long as the targes is at or near my height or eye level..i can shoot reasonably close ...to the intended target..

but if the target is slightly higher than my visual field at the level of my eyes i don't know how to line up the dots..................can u even line them up let's say if u had to aim at a target higher than your height??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SOmeone may have a pic of how to line up the dots. I've seen it on other threads.

Some guns ya put the top edge of the sight under the bottom edge of your bullseye. Some, you cover w/ the front sight.

I line up all three dots, but over the middle of my target with the front dot. That's what works for me.

Also - practice pulling the trigger right to the breaking point where it fires, but then stop. Then, wait, steady the gun and recenter the sites if you are a bit off. THEN fire.

Also, try using the pad of your finger, the tip of your finger and the joint of your finger - try all 3 different ways to fire the gun. See which way prevents you from moving the gun as much when U fire.

W/ certain guns, I have to use different parts of my finger to be accurate.

I use almost the 1st joint on the trigger when shooting my P99. But with my HK USPc, I have to use the tip. When I shoot 1911s, I use the very edge of the tip of my finger if I wanna get the best shot on paper.

Try it all. Adjust your grip a little. I personally put my 1st finger of my left hand on the outside of the trigger guard. For some people, this pulls the gun down as U fire. For me, it steadies it and works.

Everyone is a little different. I've tried giving up that left finger thing, and I don't shoot as well. So, I've stuck w/ that.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> SOmeone may have a pic of how to line up the dots. I've seen it on other threads.
> 
> Some guns ya put the top edge of the sight under the bottom edge of your bullseye. Some, you cover w/ the front sight.
> 
> ...


Thanks ship......i know i need to practice more..and i will probably try lining up the sights in different ways to get a feel of where it needs to be to hit the target. I just have to be consistent with the where i am placing the 
front sites like you said...whether lining up edge of the sight above, below, or in front of the bullseye target. ..and see what is most effective.

Also, i was told previously by one of the firearm instructor (during my initial intro to gun course i took) to very lightly pull the trigger ..in a reflex kind of motion.. I think my problem also is that i am pulling and trying to guide the trigger back instead of using light trigger pull...and causing the gun to shift
as a result.

but i was thinking of taking a firearm's technique course they offer here in the las vegas area....just to get a hands on pointers for shooting technique..
just need to find the time...

in the meanwhile..i'll just hit the range more often than i should...

thanks again for the pointers..


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Pointers from an experienced shooter/instructor are good but nothing will replace PRACTICE. and since shooting is fun its not like its gonna bother you to practice right?:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

